# gmc savanna headlights



## acglobal (Feb 7, 2011)

purchased used 2001 gmc savanna. headlights will not work. checked all the relays, (I mean all). checked the headlight switch with new one and still wont work. could problem be in the steering column?


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Used lights? That might be the problem. Test them with a meter.


----------

